# new boer buckling



## cricketshollow (Mar 23, 2013)

This buckling is 6 weeks old in these pictures is out of an awesome buck 3LF Potluck and a fern hollow farm doe whos sire is T4 ranchs ******* and her dam is from TAM genetics. Wondering what you guys think of his confirmation?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Such cool coloring! I like his front and he looks to have good muscling.  Would you happen to have a picture or two or his sire/dam? CGL Boers (aka "3LF") have gorgeous Boers... They are really into polka dot Boers and have worked very, very hard on their genetics.


----------



## cricketshollow (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes I do. Thanks I'm excited to see how he matures and what he can bring to my herd


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! He looks just like his dad!!  Best of luck to you with him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## cricketshollow (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice! Very thick little guy for sure... looks alot like his dad.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Nice looking boy, I bet he will do really well in your program.


----------



## cricketshollow (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

